# Nobelgartenfest



## Malvivente (23. März 2008)

Habt ihr auch schon Eier gefunden und wenn ja wo?^^

hab gis jetzt nur im tal der Prüfungen welche gefunden....


----------



## myt (23. März 2008)

Tipp : schau mal bei Blasc unter Osterei oder Osterei (Böse) nach ,sehr informativ


----------



## Neotrion (23. März 2008)

was ist das für ein fest?^^


----------



## Diget (23. März 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> was ist das für ein fest?^^





> Diesen Sonntag werden die Bewohner Azeroths mit Freude feststellen, dass die Adligen und Fürsten von Horde und Allianz während der Nacht fleißig waren und Münzen, Süßigkeiten und gelegentlich auch kleine Schätze rund um die großen Städte versteckt haben. Um diese besonderen Überraschungen ausfindig zu machen, sollten sich Abenteurer auf die Suche nach kleinen bemalten Eiern begeben!
> 
> Wir wünschen allen viel Spaß beim Nobelgartenfest!





> Das Nobelgartenfest wird seit langer Zeit von den Völkern Azeroths gefeiert und wurde kürzlich auch von den Mitgliedern der Horde übernommen. An diesem feierlichen Tag verstecken die Adligen und Fürsten des Landes für gewöhnlich Münzen, Süßigkeiten und gelegentlich auch kleine Schätze in kleinen bemalten Eiern, die wie Wildblumen aussehen. Diese Eier werden rund um die großen Städte versteckt und harren ihrer Entdeckung. Vom Helden bis zum einfachen Bewohner - das Nobelgartenfest bringt alle an diesem besonderen Tag zusammen um die Freuden des Lebens und der Freundschaft gemeinsam zu feiern.



Beides von www.wow-europe.de/com . Ostern in WoW.


----------

